# Amazing Gracie is Teething



## CarolT (Nov 22, 2013)

Gracie is 5 months old and has been teething for a couple of weeks. Today she was leaving blood on her toys after she played with them, one big tooth was on the rug and she kept gulping. When I looked in her mouth I realised she had lost more teeth but had swallowed them. Is this ok? Her mouth is bothering her so I gave her an ice cube which she enjoyed. I have also moistened her kibble so that it is easier to eat and she seemed to really enjoy it wet. How long is teething likely to last as it all seems to have come to a head today? I did pull one tooth out for her as it was sticking out of her mouth sideways and just hanging on. Poor little girl - she's being very good about it and ever so brave! Does anyone with more experience than me have any tips please?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Gracie!
Don't worry - it is more usual for them to swallow their teeth than for you to find them. The new ones break through very quickly.
Tie an old damp tea towel into a knot and stick it in the freezer then give it to her to play with - it can be soothing on sore gums, but to be honest she'll probably just bounce through the whole experience with a waggy tail. Dot enjoyed cold carrots out of the fridge - but then she does anyway.
Teething is over very quiclky - like humans they do loose them in order with molars last, although sometimes the canines hang around a while and the baby ones can still be there when the big ones come through. If this is the case mention it when Gracie sees the vet - if she is being spayed they may take any baby teeth that are still there once the corresponding big tooth is there, out.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

By 6 months Molly's were all gone. I only found 2 on the floor the others she must have swallowed When she got spayed the vet said he remove any that were still there but they were all gone.

Molly would love chewing on raw carrots too and I would buy her these toys that you wet and put in the freezer and lots of chew toys. It all happened very fast in no time her adult teeth were there


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

This is all natural and very normal, yes puppy teeth can be swallowed or fall out when chewing toys etc. Frozen carrots, frozen fleece tug toy or knotted tea towel (mentioned already) will all help. This stage does pass quickly, ahh so grown up now. Hugs xxxx


----------



## CarolT (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the tips everyone. I'll try all the freezer tips. She seems calmer about her teeth today and is not rubbing at them. She did cry a bit last night so we let her come on our bed and she soon settled down! (She would wouldn't she) I looked in her mouth today and can see new teeth coming up next to the baby tooth that has to come out so hopefully this will all happen naturally. I was just concerned that one of those sharp teeth would get stuck inside her somewhere.


----------

